# new build materials



## Bonio (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello,

I already own a building plot for a new build. 
Before I instruct any professionals can anyone shine any light on this....?

Can I bring in materials from the middle east ? In particular I am thinking about floor tiles, wall tiles and bathroom suites. The prices are very attractive and of course there is no vat.
I am considering shipping via small container and storing it on the plot until needed.
As these materials are all for my own use will Italian customs impose taxes? 
many thanks


----------

